# Stompy Marine



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all,
Got a couple of quick pics of something that stumbled under the knife. The Fiance isn't too pleased with me.








So above, he's still got his pink head. I was considering kacking his nose off and put a grill there, turn his head Marine style. But instead...








Still got bits and bobs to do to it. So time to mix some putty.

All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I dunno quite what to say about this one really, strange I'll grant you that :wink: Good job anyway as per usual.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey guys,
Thanks Red. 
Done some more. Simple back pack conversion.
















Arr. Gotta work out the head some more. Needs loads still.
Anyhoo, back to it.
Dusty


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

err... ok i must say thats new never seen any thing like it befor


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

go with the first head with a grill nose it would work so much better well thats wath i think anyway


----------



## * Luke T * (Feb 13, 2009)

Very strange, i bet they kick ass ... whatever they are. Sinister looking pink blob type things!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

When you do an army, you do an army in oddity, but I would not expect any less from you Dusty!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Well Dusty you certainly have style. It is your own and my hat is off to you! that shit is funny but could look promising. With Your Talent and twisted mind set.... scary things can arise lmao!

I will be marking this as one to watch!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

arghhh.... its a version of "hello kitty" i never want to see (i dont want to see any hello kitty things but you get the idea)

umm dusty i think you should make an army of daemon hello kittys (couldnt you see that... ah sir we have incoming enemys, HOLY SHIT ITS HELLO KITTY... WE'RE DOMNED TO BE TORTURED BY THE THEME SONG TO HELLO KITTY!!!!)


----------



## LadyDust (Feb 11, 2009)

My poor little bear... all I did was ask Dusty to give it a different colour and this is what he does to it.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

epic potential, sheer twisted awesomely epic potential.
cant wait to see how this one turns out.



LadyDusty said:


> My poor little bear... all I did was ask Dusty to give it a different colour and this is what he does to it.


don't worry, I'm sure it'll get painted too... :laugh:


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Greetings,
Wowsers it's been awhile. Well this little guy is back! He's had head-work, built up the collar, a rough nappy, little claw/toes but you won't be able to see them properly yet. Have a look;










Tidy the cable under his arm, bulking him out some more in places.

















And the back. Nappy continues to belt-line. Sculpted rib effect on the back of his leg. Had to do it twice as the first time he fell over, got squished and then hardened. Had to chisel it out and do it again.









And carved 'KISS' in his knuckles;









Hope you enjoy,
Dusty


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

LULZ

hell classic and he is rather menacing in the first picture on your last post.. kind of like a demented phsycopath.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Aah Stikfas and the bears by the same company, damn I have alot of that.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Whisky













Tango







Foxtrot!!???


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

It's good, but it's not:










Link


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

thats just a Dreadnaught with a hello kity head and dress, this is a full 'makover' xD lol


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know which is more disturbing "stikfa bear monster" of the "Hell-okittynaught" both scary models


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like a Strongbad marine....


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Yo,

Yeh Stompy looks forward to saying 'Hello' to Kitty. We try not to imitate here; I let the model decide what it's wants. 
Thanks to all who like think he's cool. Still plenty of things to do (last minute brainwave).
So just a quickie;










Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Olla,
Been doing bits here and there. Generally needs a tidy all round. Buckle being redone, probably put a skull there. Adding stuff to belt. New chest circle centre bit (more beefy). Working on strap-clamps (needs redoing in places). And Neatening his nappy. 
Ok in this pic, you'll see the Leg-lock and on the other foot, the toe nails are more defined. 








Scroll & Pocket added. That's the 2nd scroll which is a tad shorter than the first attempt which broke off from being droped (woopsie). ocket still needs button/padding out.








Right Arm.








Left Arm. Just a little addition.








Back of Head. Quite a lot of straighting/sorting needs doing here. Stud work, Arrow, Ears, getting the backpack further out.

















So there he is currently, whatta think? Not much pink left showing, lol. Sorry about the slight outta focusiness & dustiness.
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey-hop,
Let's see....we'll start his arm. Just adding a trim on the sword and what's left of his pink arm. Needs tidying as usual.








On his other arm, I thought the gun could do with something, gonna add some tiny bolts here and there at some point.








Here his got a rose with petal/leaves and a bit of leg armor. I took off one of the ears to get redone (weren't happy with it). 








Now for the something to give him more punch, 'here kitty'.









Side note, the ball-ends for his arm joints I've sanded down because removing the arms a lot has stressed the socket and made tiny cracks. So on his other right arm, the shoulder strap has had to be doubled over (made thicker) to help support it. Anyhoo, it's fine now. Oh and missle launcher can pivot.
Er...What else could he have? - suggestions please, there's still space on his belt! Speaking of belt, the buckle is gonna be redone.

All the best,
Dusty


----------



## qotsa4life (Dec 31, 2009)

Maybe he could have a familiar? Some sort of pet.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

This is looking awesome! I really can't wait to see more. Great job with this. Keep it up!


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

lol :so_happy::shok:


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

this is such a weird idea


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello All,
Lol, Thanks for the comments, always appreciated. 
Ah...you've peaked! I've been trying to get this done on the quiet so that he can make a completed appearance with some bang! I've been wanting to finish this guy off, but he keeps screaming for more putty (when will it end!?). But ok, it's been quite a while and there's plenty more to do still, so on with the update.... 
A squiggle added to his powerfist (left arm). Cable added behind chainsword. That area + Pistol underneath need some kind of work doing, just to help blend them together.;








Right Arm, added devil horns. Needs more defining, probably redo (It was a quickie).








Remember his backpack? Added more squiggles. Well chuffed about the bottom one, the ones on the sides might need redoing now (one of the problems of improving whilst working on a project);








Here's another problem I'm facing when thinking ahead. His left leg is still pretty pink. I want to keep it as much bear-like as possible and even somehow paint it as a pink bear. I want the orignal model to show through in some way if that makes sense. So I thought I'd practice some hair/fur techniques (not very pleased for 1st try);








And in this pic below, the pocket on his belt has been made a lot bigger, and he's got a skirt! heh heh! And he's got his ear back!








Ok, so I've got a lot of re-doing to do and fixing things as well as some other details to cram in there. 
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I love clicking your threads Dusty, it's always something different and interesting 

Back Pack looks great so far, and on a side note the elvis frog is very cool! +rep


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

i so can't wait to see this finished and painted.


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

:laugh: awsome man, looks cool, i like the detailing on the armour


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Ello,
Lol, Where to begin. Firstly Thanks everybody. Ok lots of work has been done. 
His fur's been redone. Nails added to the other foot (realized that being an exposed foot, makes more sense to see his nails rather than the other one really). And just outlined the other toes with a marker pen so you all can see them better (note it is not paint!) And on his Knee pad is the start of a icon.








Below: Added a control/button/box thingy and finally worked out what to do to the buckle.








Ok, been going crossed eyed tidying the head. He's had his sides including ears sanded down (head made narrower). I didn't really wanna have to do that but there is a reason! Added tinnie sausages of putty in the gaps of coil wire and something to kinda get the cable into the mouth grill part. 








Ok now the arm. It's got more trim, a bit chucky, probably sand it down a tad. Got that pistol to blend/fit better with the rest of the arm and added a rivet to it. Chainsword has had that gap filled. Both arms have had to have some pinkness sanded off below the arm pit to get the arms to tuck (down) into the body better. Btw the end of the barrel on that pistol is hexagonal, dunno how it'll look when painted?
















Right arm has had the skull horns redone and whilst at it a pointy strip on his hand. There's a couple of puttied rivets on the end on the cable too (needs beefing/tidy);








His shoulder missle launcher has had a couple of arrows/triangles on top of each barrel, needs more work. And it's been raised to sit higher on his arm.








Here's the backpack:








It's had the middle bit replaced with some plating and the side squiggles replaced (not pictured), but again needs some more work. Now we'll move onto some other nik nacks, I ended up cutting a missle launcher bracket (larger) to make his bolter beefier (go either side of ammo), but the bits cut off were too big, so they're gonna become his hammer instead. The bolter's has a couple of rivets added at the front too (might not be pictured). Sorry, couldn't help the drawings.








And the rest of that bracket;









Okie-Dokie I gotta get going 'It's Hammer Time'.
-Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy,
Lot's done; Started on the buckle, more on the knee pad, more trimmings, face cable end bits done, added earring, tidying etc and a baseball bat to go with the hammer as optional weapons. Oh and another two cannons.










-Dusty


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

What the hell, lol that's too epic Dusty. I'm loving it..but what gave you the inspiration for it? Hahaha


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

This is.....Very strange yet.....Brilliant Mr.Dusty, your skills are certainly awesome, and thus you deserve some rep


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi guys,
Many thanks. Inspirado? Er, Bit here, bit there. Get a theme in mind, in this case started as bear/marine - chaos/kitten (he's got identity issues). Doing bits that you think you could do quite easily, and slowly do them. Don't be afraid to chip bits off to redo. 
Actual inspiration or a factor I suppose is from from people's reactions and having fun. 
So onto production notes: Getting close now guys. Trying not to go over the top and keep the balance in check (hehheh). Getting a bit sick of milliput. Beginning to think of a paint scheme. It's gonna be crazy hopefully, trying a few techniques I've never tried before.
On a sidenote: Still been working on other projects, just not really at good stages to be photographed. Even dug out the watchtower as some people have been asking. Eldar are stripped down, doing bases for them but they're a bit time consuming as they're a bit grovey (not sure if practical in game though).
Anyway, can't leave without posting some pics. Here's shoulder pad, not sure about this bricky armor pattern (a bit poorly done too):








Hammer and even more weapons (pair of swords). And the other pic has the baseball bat with added barberwire & knee pad icon








Considering sandles?
Toodles,
-Dusty


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Where did the dragon heads from the backpack come from?


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy,

Erm not sure where the heads on the backpack came from. I thought it was from a chaos accessory sprue, but not sure now. 

Just a quick pic update:
Redone that shoulder pad with something simple.









Added cross-bones on the gun (both sides of ammo).









And continued the saw blade along the back of the sword.









<end of update>
-Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello everyone,
Done a little something I hope you'll enjoy. Please make sure speakers are on, dim the lights, popcorn and viewing goggles on if need be. Can we remind the audience to kindly switch off mobile phones. Thank you.
-Dusty

<Trumpets>


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

I must say that video was pretty sweet man lol


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

DC, that video is insanely awesome.

just when is this project gonna get painted?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:this is to much even for my Traitorous mind but it is well done


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

Cheers, I'm glad you enjoyed it. 
Ok, it's late, so I know I'm gonna miss saying bits, but here goes...Update.....
Tinnie skull on helmet:








The buckle. Tinnie bit added to the bottom of the baseball bat and got the 'KISS' more defined:








His new 20 Ton weight and Hammer:








And couldn't help messin around with his Bolter some more:









So that's it, he's finshed! (minus Hammer, but it ain't far off). He'll be going in for spraying soon after final checking over etc.
And just when it could get any more exciting....Ladies and Gentlemen, it's that time again. Please make yourselves comfortable, gogglies on, popcorn...ok ok Drum roll please...
<Drums + Trumpets>.....He's Back!.....






Till next time folks,
Dusty


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

This thing is soooo cool and so weird at the same time. The only thing for me is the head looks a bit too thin for the body, i reckon a more rounded head would suit it more. Still, i love the detail involved in the model and the conversion work is great. The added weight is just pure genius. Im loving this wip.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey guys,
Moo, I also prefer a more rounder head, but it had to be sanded down heavily in order to get the twin cannon to fit either side of the head/face. Also things like the earring had to go on the top rim, so it wouldn't get in the way. Also the right arm shoulderpad needed a lot of adjusting to make sure it wouldn't get in the way either(it almost came close to being replaced altogether with something else).
Ok so onto what will be the final build update. Finished the hammer:








After putting it in Stompy's hand, I've decided, he ain't gonna use it (what?). It looks a bit outta proportion - a bit too long, and wide (diameter) where it goes into his hand. So I guess it'll have to be used for some other project.
Otherwise here he is finished:

















Next step - Paint!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm a bit stumped with this.

Its an Awesome amount of work and the standard is high.

Your use of materials is has some things that I will be looking into (Brass rod and coppper pipe.) as they look more durable than the plastics I play with currently.

I like the individual bits of work on the mini but unfortunaly for me the thing is less than the sum of its parts, ( the feet for some reason really bug me, too cutesy still maybe?).

Thats just personal taste I spose and it is a great showcase of your skills and imagination.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

You, sir, are not right in the head.

Sadly, I'm not allowed to rep you for this at the moment.


----------



## qotsa4life (Dec 31, 2009)

This is possibly the best conversion I've ever seen. +Rep!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheers all, 
Thought I'd quickly give an update, something happened!....
He's been sprayed bright Pink!








And then after what Vash said about the feet, he was right! Thanks Vash! And I hope it proves that giving honest opinions is always cool! Luckily Stompy didn't get sandles. But he did get.....Claws!








Ok, so they still need a bit of work, and maybe just a tad on the huge-side, and will need reundercoating and repinking.
Anyhoo, away I go....
Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Olla,
Little update:
























Toodles,
-Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy,
Trying some colours out. Uming and Er'ing a lot. Not sure what's going on really.


























Well at least it's not a typical paint scheme, erm...Toodles!
-Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi guys,
Gotta be quick, had no internet so trying to quickly do this before heading to Salute.


































Last couple of days:

































Doesn't look like much happened in the middle - mostly drybrushing and undercoating trims black. But beginning to pick out detail like gems/lenses.
Anyhoo, I gotta get going!
-Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all,
A bit too tired to think properly..erm some highlighting, some brass added to bling, working out which sections are gonna be what colours. It's had a coat of varnish as paint was beginning to rub off in places.

































Okie Dokie, I gotta get some coffee...
-Dusty


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

almost there Dusty, almost there - its amazing


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheers mate,

Update: He's been matt varnished, and currently being rewashed, highlighting, fine lining, joints given a quick sand and doing the accessories.
In the pics, he's been put together to make sure parts match (paint) and to give everyone a better idea of how he'll look in the end. Even I'm quite surprised when considering this model is really old now (had a long period of being put to one side).
Anyhoo picy time....
















Ok, now for close ups. Right Arm. Still need to do the fingers and part of the arm and cable.








Left Arm. Chains are annoying me, might glue them. Spikes on tops need quite a bit of doing. More needs doing on this arm than the other.








Back. Has yellow arrow on a nmm block, needs more work. Little buttons on shoulder missle launcher are done, need to do a screen next to them still. 

















So generally went over brassy bits to get them to bling more. Went for a nmm yellow chest ring, again needs work. Yellow eye, needs a ickle more highlighting. Skull on buckle done. Paw on knee pad done.
Not far to go now! Ahhhhh.
Okie dokie amigos, 
-Dusty


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

wow dusty - stompy is simply amazing


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

I think this deserves some rep mate.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

lol, this is such a unique and cool idea, from start to finish it's been superb


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I've been following this project for quite some time now, I'm very impressed with the execution and the end result! Such an inspiration  have some rep!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy,
Braindead from processing pics. Ok first of all, A big sorry for this such delayed post and thanks for the encouragement. Stompy has been finished for ages now. The reason why I didn't post is because I was determined to get great final pics. I've done about 4 or 5 photo sessions, and taken loads. It's been a headache going through them all. I decided to use these. Some are better than others but on the whole not too bad.
So behold Stompy!...

































































Right, finally done! Woot! Thanks everyone for the comments and extreme patience. LadyDust can finally have her model back.
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

It is.....Interesting, and extremly cool dude. I don't know what it is, but the mismatched look makes it rather appealing in my opinion, have some rep mate


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

That's possibly the most unique looking mini I've ever seen Dusty. I really like it, not sure what it's supposed to be to be honest but I sure like it!


----------

